# Best Places to Retire



## Tom

Hi,

I was wondering what others think about this? Do you think of moving after your retirement? If yes, what places do you have in mind?


----------



## SeaBreeze

I retired a couple of years ago, and I live in Colorado.  It's beautiful here, so my husband and I plan to stay.  We enjoy the outdoors and camping, so we have it close to home if we want it.  Or we have the option to drive to other states or Canada, Alaska, etc.

We have thought that if we moved, it might be to a state like Oregon.  We wouldn't live near the beach, but it would be a close drive, as we both enjoy the beach and the ocean.

Florida and Arizona are popular for retirees, but I don't like the hot weather and other things that go along with it.


----------



## Cristine

I heard good things about Colorado. Sounds peaceful. I guess countryside is better than city-life when it comes to choosing a good retirement place. 

Hawaii sounds pleasant too.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Cristine said:


> I heard good things about Colorado. Sounds peaceful. I guess countryside is better than city-life when it comes to choosing a good retirement place.
> 
> Hawaii sounds pleasant too.



I love Hawaii, I've visited twice, many years ago when I was younger...but I don't know if I like the idea of living on an island.


----------



## pindiwadli

I would love to live somewhere in the country in Victoria Aus, but the only trouble is we have to be near a  good hospital, for my husband, so retirement in the country is out of the question.but at least here where we live at the moment we are only 10 minutes drive  from the national park, so at least we can get away from the hustle and bustle if we wish.We are both retired.


----------



## Steve

I just noticed this thread............  GOOD  QUESTION !!!!

We lived and worked in Montreal with a population of about 3 million. That was excellent to make a wonderful living which we did.

We retired up in Northern Ontario in a small village of just under 1000 people where we don't even have a traffic light. let alone a grocery store. No mail delivery. Must go into the village to the postoffice to get your mail.
Love the life and the change and wouldn't trade it for anything.
Very quiet
Very peaceful
Very reasonable
Very friendly folks

No comparison in life between living in the BIG city and the real country.
The real country will win us over every time................


*PS*........... It didn't take long for us to trade in our luxury cars and buy a Pick-up Truck


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds perfect Steve!


----------



## ArthurN

Cristine said:


> I heard good things about Colorado. Sounds peaceful. I guess countryside is better than city-life when it comes to choosing a good retirement place.
> 
> Hawaii sounds pleasant too.


Ouch. After last night's Colorado theatre massacre, I'm not so sure I'd ever move there. I'll stick to my dream retirement place, Costa Rica!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Best to move away from the cities, that's were most of the problems lie.


----------



## OhioBob

Totally agree SeaBreeze. Somewhere quiet and relaxing without those city headaches is much better.


----------



## Steve

I totally agree about moving away from the city..
We moved from Montreal (population about 3 million) to Northern Ontario where we have a population of just under 1000...

From the concrete jungle to wide open spaces..
From the rat race to the easy way of life..
From a pricey lifestyle to a much cheaper lifestyle..
From clock watching to nature watching..
From smog and pollution to breathing air that hasn't been breathed before..
From fast foods and eating out to eating healthier..

Just to name a few reasons !!!!!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Well said Steve, no need to say more.


----------



## TWHRider

I knew 22 years ago where I wanted to live in retirement and finally got here in 2003, although that was a few years early and I did work until a year ago.

I spent very few years living in the city or outskirts.  I was raised on a small dairy farm and I've been fortunate to be able to commute to my jobs, from the country to the city, all my life.

I love my life where my roots are but not the weather.  I knew if I wanted to stay active with my horses and continue to live life mostly outdoors, the OH/PA border wasn't going to treat my arthritis kindly.  Not to mention un-freezing water lines at the barn and mucking frozen manure piles in the winter - lol


----------



## loriann

A lot of people do move after they retire. I was already in a town that was conducive for retirement so my adjustment into the retirement world was pretty easy. Orlando is a great city.


----------



## annagoryun

It would definitely be Norway!!  Norwegians boast the kind of healthy lifestyle and quality of life Americans would dream of.The country scored a full two points higher than the U.S. in financial well-being.


----------



## FishWisher

I've been stuck in the max-tax People's Republic of Kalifornistan all my life. Now that we're able to live anywhere we wish, dear Wifey wants to stay here due to family and friends. So it's kinda hard to take her away from them. But I want to live in Oregon!

A friend who moved from here to Oregon several years ago makes the case very well. No sales tax. Similar real estate taxes. His 1400 sq ft house is all electric and his monthly electric bill is $60 - $70. We have a monthly bill of about $250 - $300 for our 1800' home. And we don't use electricity for heating house or water. Gasoline is more costly here than almost all of the USA. We are the #1 highest taxes state in the union! (http://www.caltax.org/research/calrank.html)

(Our bill for our 1800 ft. home for February was $99.65 for gas, $172.32 for electric plus $6.33 tax for a total of _*$278.30*_!!!!)

The cost of living here is outrageous compared to Oregon. But if I go, I'll be going alone!


----------



## SifuPhil

Doesn't Oregon have something like 250+ rainy days a year? 

$300/mn for an 1800SF all-electric _house_ doesn't sound extreme in the least to me - we have all electric in our _apartment_ (perhaps a third of the size) and the bill regularly runs around $300 year-round. That's without blasting heat in winter or cranking the AC in the summer.

ETA: Sorry - mis-read your post about NOT being all-electric. Still - I'd question your friend's bill very closely - that doesn't sound quite right.


----------



## That Guy

Retirement looms near and, of course, it's so unreal as we just never thought about getting old when we were oh so young and foolish.  Now that I'm old and foolish, just not sure what's going to happen. (reference money thread where I talk about buying a new sleeping bag...)

Awhile back, was thinking about going to Guam where we lived right after I was born.  Sort of figured on finishing my life full circle as it were . . .    My dad even mentioned at the time if I'd ever considered going back there which was pretty interesting.  Then, my older sister told me about the nasty green snakes they imported to kill the rats and they ended up killing lots of birds and are very poisonous.  And . . . I looked up modern Guam with horrible hotels and crap ruining the island.  So, decided to stay in the ol' U S of A.

Was joking with my daughter-in-law that I was going to move in with them and they both surprised me by actually seriously saying it was a great idea.  Sure don't want to move to Texas (sorry y'all...) but being close to them would be wonderful...


----------



## R. Zimm

We both still work but plan to start visting likely retirement towns as we get closer. One thing we will watch for is were the grandkids live by then. They will still be in school and we would like to be able to visit them or have them stay with us here and there.

Other things I would like is one or more universities near enough
Lots of local music activities (which means musicians I can play with)
Try to find a few acres or very large lot to grow food in a garden

Stuff like that.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I grew up in northern Idaho, and so was used to dealing with snow and cold for most of my life. We moved here to Alabama so I could be closer to my daughter, who retired out of the military to live in Huntsville. We lived there until last summer, and then found a caretaking place about 50 miles from there. I really like living here, where pansies are a winter flower, and snow comes in inches, and not feet. It stays for hours or days, and not months, and I don't have to shovel it.It is hot and muggy in the summer, but still better for me than the snow ad cold. So I think this is a great place to retire to.


----------



## rkunsaw

Happyflowerlady, 
My niece recently moved to Dauphin Island, Alabama. She keeps posting pictures on facebook making me jealous.

But I really don't think I could find anyplace better than our 25 acres with the lake behind the house.I don't plan on leaving here 'til they carry me away.


----------



## That Guy

rkunsaw said:


> But I really don't think I could find anyplace better than our 25 acres with the lake behind the house.I don't plan on leaving here 'til they carry me away.



Twenty-five acres AND a lake?  Most excellent . . .


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Boy, the 25 acres and a lake out back sounds pretty close to heaven to me, too !  I imagine that you have pretty much the same weather that we do here in northern Alabama, and it is a lot more moderate than many places a person could live.
I didn't mind Idaho when I was younger, but now I am glad not to have the snow, so I plan on staying right here, and enjoy the warm days, and the fishing.
Oregon is a nice state, and not all of it is rainy, just like Washington . The coast is rainy, the eastern parts of both states are dry, and the center is pretty much a desert in places. So you can have about any climate you want there, depending on where you move to. 
We just have a little trailer that we rent and caretake the property. It is not much, but it is private, lots of room for a garden, and we are living here pretty cheaply. Helps stretch the SS pension, so that is good.


----------



## Ozarkgal

We lived in Oregon and moved to Texas in 1985. Lived there until 2010, when we retired to the Arkansas Ozarks. Phil, is right about the rain in Oregon, it is a beautiful state though. My best memories are of growing up in Portland and riding the nearby hills and mountains. Property prices are very high, and I would also question the energy prices, they weren't that low when we lived there 28 years ago. Perhaps, Fishwisher, your friend uses wood heat in the winter, as many people there do, and no need for air conditioning in the summer. Even so, that figure seems way low to me. My brother still lives in Portland, and he laments all the time on the high cost of living and traffic. I guess no different than any other major city.

All I can say about Texas is that I love it in rear view mirror.  Maybe if we had lived in a rural area I would have liked it more, but I hated the hot humid weather and only two seasons, hot and humid or cold for a couple of months in the winter.  In 25 years of living there I never wore out a winter coat.  I did love Galveston though and really enjoyed taking,   the Gangstas to the beach.  Coming from Oregon where it's just too cold to swim in the ocean, I was amazed the first time I went there and dipped my pinkies in the ocean, and it was warm.  

We are happier than pigs
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in s*** here in our Ozark hills home. We have 10 acres on a year around creek, at the end of a gravel road.  Our mortgage payment is less than half of what it would cost to rent an apartment in Texas, and that includes taxes and insurance.  When I found this place online, the ad read, "Not for everyone..." and that is true, as it is isolated and the only time we see anyone is when they are invited or we go out of our "holler".  We love not having to deal with neighbor issues, etc., but it may be too secluded for most folks.


----------



## SifuPhil

I know I'm never going to "retire" in the conventional sense so this is just me talking, but if there was one place I could spend my "sunshine years" it would probably be Key West.

I've always had a magnetic draw to the place ever since I first visited it at 18 (after I was dumped by my girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I had wanted to just jump in my car, point it in one direction and just keep my foot on the gas.

Well, it turns out that the car was parked facing South when I got in it, so that seemed as good as any direction to go. I was only disappointed when I couldn't go any further without ruining my leather interior with salt water.

But my mood changed there - maybe it was the sun, or the alcohol, or the water (I've always had an affinity for oceans, especially coral reefs). Maybe it was just having time to decompress ... I don't know. But I returned there regularly whenever I had the chance, even after I was married. We drove down twice and stayed at a plush resort hotel,did the whole swimming with the dolphins thing, etc.

But I've just always felt ALIVE there, more so than in the dirty, cold and bleak Northeast, even though the majority of my life has been here. So that's where I want to drag my old bones when it's time.


----------



## TICA

I think that is the key to happiness SifuPhil.  Everyone should retire where they feel ALIVE, regardless of where that is.


----------



## SallyintheValley

I retired at age 64 and moved to Mesa AZ Valley of the Sun. I bought a cute older mobile home (NOT a trailer!) that was completely furnished and had only been used by snowbirds 4 months a year for 20K. The Park rent is still cheaper than rent of an apartment, so I have the freedom of my own 1500 sq ft house, inexpensive upkeep and nice neighbors. I live on just social security and part time income writing and don't regret a thing. I worked the 8 to 4 office thing for 30 years and I am so glad its over.

Also, I laugh when I hear all the experts saying NO ONE can retire without 300k in the bank and yadda yadda....well, I have nothing in the bank and I may live from month to month but I am happy.


----------



## SifuPhil

SallyintheValley said:


> ... Also, I laugh when I hear all the experts saying NO ONE can retire without 300k in the bank and yadda yadda....well, I have nothing in the bank and I may live from month to month but I am happy.



I've always been of the opinion that they _say_ that because they want to be your "financial adviser" and have access to something that makes their shenanigans worthwhile ...  

I was looking at trai- ... er, mobile homes in Florida on a website a while back. Believe me, these WERE trailers. You could tell, because the asking prices of between $2,500 - $5,000 reflected the sunken plywood floors and mold-decorated walls and ceilings. Some didn't even have working plumbing. 

AND ... *no money down!*


----------



## That Guy

I have a friend (under fifty but drawing near) who is interested in what they call . . . tiny houses or small homes or something like that.  Basically, about two square feet!  He swears he can live like that.  Not this guy.


----------



## R. Zimm

Key West is different in about every way you can imagine but you would fit in there just fine I bet, Phil. Quirky is the norm in KW.


----------



## That Guy

I think I would have loved Key West much better back when Bogie and Bacall were dealing with Edward G and his bunch.  Oh, for the good ol' "daze".


----------



## SifuPhil

I don't mean to sound like a smart-tuchus (even though I am!) but aren't you thinking of Key _Largo_? 

I visited the "_African Queen_" when I was in Key Largo. I was thrilled to be near the same boat that Bogey had once piloted. 

It was only years later that I discovered that it wasn't the same boat.  



Another childhood dream shattered.


----------



## pchinvegas

Bora Bora beautiful island, delicious tan skin and aqua blue water and fruity drinks, yep that's for me !


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> aren't you thinking of Key _Largo_?



Key Shmee...


----------



## Lyn

TICA said:


> I think that is the key to happiness SifuPhil.  Everyone should retire where they feel ALIVE, regardless of where that is.



Ditto!


----------



## romfty

We bought a place here in Jijona (Spain) and old Spanish town house and did  it up over the years, the wife still works in the UK (he he) so we kept a cottage there and I spend six months here and six months in the UK........ not too sure if we will retire here when the wife finally decides to retire..........but in the meantime I love the slower pace of life.


----------



## Pappy

This looks pretty darn appealing to me. Ohop Lake, Wash. Guess I'll just have to settle for flat, hot Florida.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Very pretty place to retire, it looks so peaceful  :hair:_


----------



## Pappy

It sure does, Jillaroo. My son wants to retire here soon. I hope he buys a place with a separate parents apartment. ld:


----------



## Diwundrin

I 'lived the dream' and moved here where I decided I'd end my days when I was 12 years old.  One of the very few things I never changed my mind about.
I've built the house I always wanted, just how I wanted it without having to think of anyone else's tastes and just love it.   But sadly we have to wake up from dreams.

I'm not physically able to maintain it now as it deserves to be kept.  I can't do anything about the yard.  I can't even walk far enough to get over the dunes to the beach I've loved all these years.  
I'm fairly isolated from health and support care, and an hour and half drive from the nearest relatives, and a health scare recently, and 4 days of surviving on packets of biscuits and Pepsi because I couldn't stand long enough to grab anything else,  has shown me how vulnerable I am here now.  The nearest neighbour is around 70 yards away and I hardly even know them beyond a wave and smile.  (Yeah, I'm somewhat of a loner.)

I left my bucket list move 10 years too late.  Circumstances caused the delay so no regret on that count,  but we do tend to overlook some very practical considerations when making that dream move.  We ain't 18 any more.

So, reality has bitten and I have to move again.  About an hour down the coast, still within smell of the sea but to a self-care unit in an aged village complex with the 4 last steps to oblivion built in.  Self-care, assisted care, aged hostel and nursing home.  If I'm lucky I'll miss the final 3 'bullets'. 



I'll be closer to the only relatives within hundreds of miles, closer to health services and they even have a cinema. Jillaroo will still be the same distance away as now too. 


 Hey, gotta make the most of a bad prospect eh? 

Hope you enjoy your retirement move as much as I did though, while it lasted.


----------



## Jillaroo

:what:





Pappy said:


> It sure does, Jillaroo. My son wants to retire here soon. I hope he buys a place with a separate parents apartment. ld:



_Good luck with that Pappy , i moved 1200kms to live in a granny flat in the house with my daughter nearly 5 years ago, the S I L is an arrogant P and i am now living in a villa in  holiday park and hate everything about it, thanks to him. Not happy as i need 2 knee reconstructions and my ankle fused but as i will be off my feet for 3 mths i have to keep postoning it as i have a shower in my bath and my doors are too narrow for a wheelchair to get through, so i am buggered. No nice retirement for me.  fff:_:what:


----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> It sure does, Jillaroo. My son wants to retire here soon. I hope he buys a place with a separate parents apartment. ld:



Pap, did you check out the local real estate prices there? I did a quick Google and it seems that many of the properties are pretty expensive. Of course, I don't know if they're directly on the lake or not, but it was just the general impression I got. 

Here's where they show the *median sale price of $202k for Lakewood *...

It's none of my business, I know, but I can never resist spewing reality over people's dreams. :chargrined:


----------



## Diwundrin

You people are spoilt!  My block of land alone cost $205!  You won't find a decent rainproof house you'd invite people to in this little burg for under $300K and the nearer the beach the dearer they get.  One in my street was on the market at $900k!  Needless to say it didn't sell.    It's easily twice the size of mine, and looks like a block of Miami condos.



The average sized housing block of vacant land next door to me is on the market at $285k.  We have a Post office, a pub/tavern and one very old take-away/grocery shop which caters to desperate hungry campers. The nearest supermarket is around 10 miles away, the nearest mall is 25,  so not much going for it other than the beach. We do have kangaroos which lay about on our driveways to sun themselves but that's just of interest to tourists, not buyers.

 Oh yes, and this is the cheapest town on this stretch of coast to buy real estate.  I've often been amazed at how cheap real estate is over there compared to here.  We must be doin' something wrong somewhere.

I'd wager that those houses right on that lake would be top of the price range though.  

  Beautiful place Pappy.


----------



## Pappy

SifuPhil said:


> Pap, did you check out the local real estate prices there? I did a quick Google and it seems that many of the properties are pretty expensive. Of course, I don't know if they're directly on the lake or not, but it was just the general impression I got.
> 
> Here's where they show the *median sale price of $202k for Lakewood *...
> 
> It's none of my business, I know, but I can never resist spewing reality over people's dreams. :chargrined:



oh how well I know, SifuPhil. My son lives in Lakewwod and just sold his home for a tidy some. I probably am pipe dreaming but one can always hope. He has 20 years, retired, in the service and about 15 years with post office dept. he will have nice Benny's coming and plans on retiring soon. He is now 55 years old. 

Sure looks nice though, doesn't it.    :shark:


----------



## SifuPhil

Diwundrin said:


> You people are spoilt!  My block of land alone cost $205!  You won't find a decent rainproof house you'd invite people to in this little burg for under $300K and the nearer the beach the dearer they get.  One in my street was on the market at $900k!  Needless to say it didn't sell.   It's easily twice the size of mine, and looks like a block of Miami condos.
> 
> 
> 
> The average sized housing block of vacant land next door to me is on the market at $285k.  We have a Post office, a pub/tavern and one very old take-away/grocery shop which caters to desperate hungry campers. The nearest supermarket is around 10 miles away, the nearest mall is 25,  so not much going for it other than the beach. We do have kangaroos which lay about on our driveways to sun themselves but that's just of interest to tourists, not buyers.
> 
> Oh yes, and this is the cheapest town on this stretch of coast to buy real estate.  I've often been amazed at how cheap real estate is over there compared to here.  We must be doin' something wrong somewhere.
> 
> I'd wager that those houses right on that lake would be top of the price range though.
> 
> Beautiful place Pappy.



Well, a few things ...

1. The Aussie dollar is 92 cents vs. our 100 cents. Not a big difference, but when you mention $300k that works out to be $24k more than we would pay.

2. Here in the States the average senior citizen income is *$35,107*. A recent study showed that in 48 out of 50 states seniors are having problems meeting their bills, possibly in part because the average Social Security retirement payment is  *$1,230* a month. With the massive loss of jobs, pensions etc. that we've gone through many are barely able to make ends meet in a one-bedroom apartment on the bad side of town. Only a relative few were smart enough - or lucky enough - to be able to save or have access to other monies. Another prediction is that 44% of Baby Boomers will fall short of their retirement needs.

Your prices DO sound a bit daft, though ... especially for having 'roos in your driveways. :greedy_dollars:



			
				Pappy said:
			
		

> Sure looks nice though, doesn't it.



It looks beautiful. I was just watching a PBS documentary last night on Lewis and Clark, and a lot of the scenery looked like your lake.


----------



## That Guy

romfty said:


> I love the slower pace of life.



I have endeavored to maintain a slower pace of life throughout.  When I retire, how much more can I slow down . . . ?


----------



## Diwundrin

> Your prices DO sound a bit daft, though ... especially for having 'roos in your driveways.



They come free of charge. 

 
 They're not as cute as they seem, like deer they look awful sweet but can inflict some damage if they take the mood.  The 'old man' of the mob chases the kids off 'his' road and vacant land.  The does are okay except if you do something really silly though.  They also serve as public transport for ticks.


----------



## SifuPhil

Diwundrin said:


> They come free of charge.
> 
> 
> They're not as cute as they seem, like deer they look awful sweet but can inflict some damage if they take the mood.  The 'old man' of the mob chases the kids off 'his' road and vacant land.  The does are okay except if you do something really silly though.  They also serve as public transport for ticks.



I have no doubt that they can be, like most "cute" wild animals, quite dangerous if not outright deadly. I also know that, being a sucker for critters, I'd probably put out bowls of Roo Chow for them ...


----------



## Diwundrin

SifuPhil said:


> I have no doubt that they can be, like most "cute" wild animals, quite dangerous if not outright deadly. I also know that, being a sucker for critters, I'd probably put out bowls of Roo Chow for them ...
> 
> View attachment 1312



:lofl:  Seriously???!   
 
Terra, do you feed yours?  Ever seen this stuff??  Probably the wildlife parks have it to scam the tourists into feeding their exhibits.  Good trick. 



I don't think anyone other than campers feed them around here.  I was silly enough to throw some bread out for them when I first moved in.  
They looked at it, looked at me, and judged us both unworthy of attention.  
It lay there for days until the birds ate it.  I never did it again as don't want to encourage rats up from the wetlands down the hill.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

View attachment 1879


Pappy said:


> This looks pretty darn appealing to me. Ohop Lake, Wash. Guess I'll just have to settle for flat, hot Florida.



Ohop Lake is beautiful , Pappy ! Even though I used to live in Western Washington, I had never heard of Ohop, so I had to look it up and see just where in Washington that it is. 
I used to live near Mt. St. Helens, but not until after it erupted. I lived near the small town of Mossyrock, and out in the foothills, so in about a 10 minute ride, I could be loping my horse up the trail towards the mountain. It is an awesome area to live in, and is about a 2 hour drive from there to the ocean.
You would like Lake Mayfield, and it has a lot of good fishing, if you enjoy that. They have Tiger Muskee planted there, and they grow several feet long. This is a picture of Mayfield Lake. It is cold for swimming, but wonderful for fishing.

The only worrisome thing out there is that they expect Mt. Rainier to erupt anytime. Eatonville has regular drills for people to get out when it erupts, or if there is an earthquake there. Even when I lived there, the state was reinforcing the bridge at Mayfield Lake to try and make it secure if there were a heavy quake there.
But, I guess, anywhere you live is subject to the whims of Mother Nature, so we just pick our place we want to be, and take what comes our way from there.


----------



## Pappy

Happyflowerlady said:


> View attachment 1879
> 
> Ohop Lake is beautiful , Pappy ! Even though I used to live in Western Washington, I had never heard of Ohop, so I had to look it up and see just where in Washington that it is.
> I used to live near Mt. St. Helens, but not until after it erupted. I lived near the small town of Mossyrock, and out in the foothills, so in about a 10 minute ride, I could be loping my horse up the trail towards the mountain. It is an awesome area to live in, and is about a 2 hour drive from there to the ocean.
> You would like Lake Mayfield, and it has a lot of good fishing, if you enjoy that. They have Tiger Muskee planted there, and they grow several feet long.
> The only worrisome thing out there is that they expect Mt. Rainier to erupt anytime. Eatonville has regular drills for people to get out when it erupts, or if there is an earthquake there. Even when I lived there, the state was reinforcing the bridge at Mayfield Lake to try and make it secure if there were a heavy quake there.
> But, I guess, anywhere you live is subject to the whims of Mother Nature, so we just pick our place we want to be, and take what comes our way from there.



My son, who will be retiring soon, lives in Lakewood, WA, a suburb of Tacoma. Years ago, he retired from Ft. Lewis after 20 years in the Army. We expected him to come home then but he loves the beautiful state of Washington, and has stayed there all these years.

When he sent me this picture, I thought wouldn't it be great to finish up my time on earth in a place like this. We also worry about Mt. St. Helen blowing her top, but like all Washinton natives, he doesn't think much about it. Guess anywhere you like is a crap shoot when he comes to Mom nature.


----------



## JustBonee

Best place to retire is where the heart is.


----------



## That Guy

Boo's Mom said:


> Best place to retire is where the heart is.



Well said.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Pappy, my story reads almost like yours, but opposite ! My daughter retired out of the military, and she didn't move back  home to Idaho, or Washington, she stayed out here in Alabama. So I moved out here to be closer to her, and I really like it here.
Idaho has all that fresh air , and is not muggy like the South is, but it also has all of that cold and snow, and I really don't miss that part of it at all.
Of course, you don't have much of that near Tacoma, but if you get further up into the mountains, then they have it out there, too.
It is actually Mt. Rainier  that is causing the concern of eruption now . St. Helens could go off again, but not likely as much, and it is far enough away that Seattle is not a concern. However, when Rainier goes, the lava is going to be heading right for well-populated areas, and probably over the I-5 freeway , as well. That is why the smaller towns, like Eatonville, are having citywide escape drills. They would only have about 20 minutes to get everyone out of town if the mountain blows up.


----------



## maxHR

Always consider the climate, price of utilities 'n all. Plenty of old geezers have frozen to death.


----------



## SifuPhil

Boo's Mom said:


> Best place to retire is where the heart is.



Unless of course you've had a transplant, then I think it would be pretty confusing as to where you're supposed to settle ... 

My heart tells me I want to retire to an old Scottish castle - my head laughs at the improbability.

My heart then tells me it will settle for a one-bedroom condo in Key West - my head spins around with the very thought.

Meanwhile, my wallet sits, thin and quiet, shaking its head at all the silliness ...


----------



## That Guy

Article on the lame rah-rah-rah company website about a guy who has been on the job for over 60 (count 'em!) sixty years.  Big hoopla but actually very sad...


----------



## Manatee

No place further north than Tarpon Springs FL


----------



## Lethe200

*We like it just fine where we are*

Spouse and I took early retirement and have been enjoying it since 2010. We infinitely prefer city life. Live in the San Francisco Bay Area and plan to stay. Expensive, yes. We love the diversity, the conveniences, the magnificent scenery, friends/neighbors/family. 

Great to live 10 min. away from our doctor & hospital. A good thing, too, because Spouse suffered a major stroke at age 50. If I hadn't gotten him to the hospital ASAP, he'd be a vegetable. Instead, he's active and energetic, and no one can tell he ever had one. But there are residuals, in fact - he can't drive in the rain or at night any longer, and he lost 50% of the hearing in his left ear that no artificial aid will help.

Many people have asked us why we spend so much time traveling around Northern CA instead of taking exotic trips abroad. I tell them people come from ALL OVER THE WORLD to spend a few precious days in our area. Retirement means we can avoid rush hour commutes and crowded weekends. We can travel mid-week and leisurely drive wherever our fancy takes us. 

Even after 5 yrs, we keep finding new things to do, different restaurants to eat, scenic roads to travel, in places like Mendocino, Monterey, Tahoe, Napa Valley, and Sonoma. California is really an amazing state to travel in.

One of our hobbies is dining out as we're foodies. We don't need to leave our own city for great choices (although we do). If we go a couple of miles in one direction, there's Mexican and Guatemalan restaurants where nobody speaks English and the menus are entirely in Spanish. In another neighborhood several Ethiopian restaurants jostle against Korean fusion, Burmese, Sicilian pizza, and down-home Southern. 

French is thattaway and Italian (including a bacalhao dish that knocks our socks off) is thisaway. Handmade Japanese noodles tonight? Or Peruvian cebiche? Or maybe the wine bar with 21 separate flights and a quarterly rotating menu that picks a different country when it changes (did you know Mexico is the oldest wine-making country in North America?). 

Do we want German Nurnberger sausages and sauerkraut, Chinese dim sum, or Nepalese curried fried goat? Gastropub meat pies? Housemade charcuterie? Gourmet delis, Parisian croissants and kouign amann, first/second/third-wave coffee roasters - all here, crammed into 78 sq. miles. 

Can't get outdoors? Have it delivered. The big supermarket chains deliver; plus there's a specialty food service delivery that specializes in gourmet artisanal vendors, which also comes to your doorstep. There's four competing services doing pick up from local restaurants that don't normally do take-out, to bring it to your doorstep for a $5 fee. 

We seldom go into stores. Amazon Prime delivers everything from facial tissue to pens in 2 days. Our inkjet printer died so we simply ordered a new one. Took half an hour of on-line research and less than 10 seconds to buy it. No standing in line with listless sale clerks or searching endless aisles muttering, "So where did they move it to this time?"

Our DIY financial planning started 20 yrs ago and included planning for disability and extreme old age. Our CFP told us we were the best-prepared couple he had ever seen in a modest income bracket, and one of the very few who knew how to use insurance properly for risk mitigation (I worked in insurance for 15 yrs, and financial services for 10 more).

No guarantees that we covered everything, of course. But we did the best we could, and so far everything's worked out well. Costs have gone up, but planning properly helped us manage without needing to cut back. A lot of work to plan, but well worth it.


----------



## Bobw235

My wife and I keep pondering this question as I near retirement (she's just stopped working in the past few months).  We're pretty certain that we want to move, but the question is where and what type of community.  She and I like the idea of a 55+ community somewhere with a more moderate climate than Massachusetts.  Have thought about the Northwest, perhaps out on the Olympic Peninsula.  Also considered down around Maryland/VA area since I have family there.  Tough decision after being in only one house for over 30 years.  Will be hard to leave it after all we've put into it, but the climate here in New England, particularly in the winter, is just getting too hard to take.  I think last winter was the straw that broke this old guy's back (and it really felt that way some days after shoveling all that snow!)


----------



## charlotta

A friend has a hse  in a tourist area (only in the summer is it touristy).  They are right on the Gulf.  They moved away from Tallahassee  after they retired.  Built a lovely home on the bay with ocean across the road.  Sounds idealic.  10  yrs later and 70 yrs old they have health problems.  They have no grocery store.  The closest is over a hr away.  No health clinics, no doctors, no ambulances.  Before you move to a place do your homework.


----------



## Lethe200

Bobw235 said:


> ... Have thought about the Northwest, perhaps out on the Olympic Peninsula.  Also considered down around Maryland/VA area since I have family there.  Tough decision after being in only one house for over 30 years.



Don't confuse "house" with "home". A house is 4 walls, ceiling and floors. A home is memories, good and bad. You carry your home with you, always. Remember how happy and proud you felt when you first bought the home? Someday a new homeowner will feel exactly the same way you did, because it will be theirs and they will be just as thrilled.

Now, we love our cottage and have over-improved it ridiculously. We are spending a fortune this summer remodeling the master bedroom. But even if we only get five years of enjoyment out of it, it's worth it to us. But in the end, it's a SFH and we don't want to be burdened with upkeep forever. 

We will downsize and move to a CCRC - because if there's one thing we learned from taking care of my MIL, it's that it's better to move *sooner* rather than later. Do lots of research; visit different communities, investigate their financial footing, make multiple visits in all seasons. 

I love the Olympic Peninsula/PacNW but distances can be difficult. There are only a few major freeways in WA and I-5 is a mess, literally. The little towns are beautiful, but the major medical facilities are mostly in greater Seattle. Getting there in an emergency situation is not ideal. The towns are wonderful for active retirement seniors, but when you get elderly you may have to move again. 

Many couples fail to consider what they would/can do if one becomes disabled and then later the other develops partial disability. Because these are small towns, people are helpful, but you don't always have the large pool of labor for in-house assistance. Move from Port Townsend to Port Angeles, and friends can still visit. Move from either town into Seattle, and you'd be lucky to see anybody once a year. 

If you are talking about the "real" Olympic Peninsula; e.g., the west coast of WA, it is beautiful but the distances are immense compared to the East Coast. I find the Oregon coast more accessible to urban services, with equally pretty small towns.

I'm NOT saying you shouldn't move there. It's marvelous country! But there are downsides to it - stay a month in winter and you'll see what I mean - and I always think that big moves should be undertaken very carefully. There is a different culture and lifestyle in West Coast vs East Coast. You might find that liberating (I did) or you might find it difficult to 'break in' to established social circles. That's why there's an almost equal number that leave the West, as the numbers that arrive, every year.

So come visit the West in January as well as August (if you haven't already), and do the same for the Maryland area. Remember, many senior communities will let you rent for a few days or a week to do a "try out". Remain resolved to visit at least three or four places so you can compare them; don't get swept away by thinking CCRC #2 is so fabulous compared to #1, that you don't need to look any further! You do need to look at a third and even a fourth, because although they all provide similar services, they will have different social communities. 

Also the contract differences - that "fine print" - is really, really important. As a couple, for example, you need to know how they treat residents when one spouse needs nursing care but the other is still capable of asst. living. CCRCs make their own rules; outside of meeting health & safety standards they are autonomous. Many residents are shocked to find they have little recourse about CCRC decisions, such as moving residents out of an AL unit to skilled nursing. 

Those are just a few thoughts off the top of my head. I hope you and your wife have a long and successful retirement together, and best wishes for the future!


----------



## Bobw235

Great advice!  Much appreciated.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Before retirement my wife and I had been homeowners (3) since 1970.  Each had their pros & cons.  One was in a rural settings nearest large hospital was 50 miles away no ambulance service. I enjoyed the limited isolation with less stringent laws but the downside was virtually no law enforcement to speak off.  Reported several incidents of vandalism over the 11 years we lived there.  Took 45 min or more to respond.  Two were actually investigated over the phone.  The other two homes were located in a smaller community, < 25,000.  We had most amenities but the hospital was small and everyone was on a first name basis.  Doctors had great bedside manners but reluctantly was mis-diagnosed occasionally.  Adequate hospital was 30 miles away. 

In 2011, 2 years after retirement we decided to downsize and relocate to a more hospitable climate.  We chose the Willamette Valley in Oregon.  Mild temps (summer average is 83 and winters average 33), rain, little snow, no smog, friendly people with liberal attitudes.  Terrible drivers (no idea how to enter an express highway) keep to the 2 lanes.  No one seems to be in a hurry and the new pot laws are a plus for some with your usual nay-sayers warning about the destruction of morals.  Not a drinker-smoker and have dealt with my children's indulgence that they all survived.  50 miles from the beautiful Pacific coast.

I did look at moving to Las Vegas but since it's like putting an alcoholic in charge of the liquor store (I had a problem with overindulgence in games of chance), I would have been divorced and living alone.  The crime rate was too high with inadequate health care.  Nevada has horrendous Mal-practice insurance rates and according to reports I read it makes an undesirable place to practice medicine.  I also looked into RVing it from Montana (summers) to Arizona (winters) but my wife refused to drive around the country with me at the wheel.  Not that I'm an unsafe driver it was something she put her foot down about.  California was out of the question expensive and crowded. Wyoming has no state tax but I've driven I-80 too many times to want to do another winter trek there.  Colorado has it's weather related driving problems and most of the residents are way out of my 'We're-better-than-you' tolerance range.  Besides I didn't want a black lab issued to me and have to walk him in the snow.  Anything east of those states were off my retirement radar chart.  

Disclaimer:  I mean no insult to anyone living in any of the states mentioned, the comments are just my attempt at humor.


----------



## alyb

charlotta said:


> A friend has a hse  in a tourist area (only in the summer is it touristy).  They are right on the Gulf.  They moved away from Tallahassee  after they retired.  Built a lovely home on the bay with ocean across the road.  Sounds idealic.  10  yrs later and 70 yrs old they have health problems.  They have no grocery store.  The closest is over a hr away.  No health clinics, no doctors, no ambulances.  Before you move to a place do your homework.


 Wow, definitely a good heads up... Definitely worth visits to the list of possibilities and a lot of research before making the move!


----------



## fureverywhere

Jersey Shore...but please no more super storms, one a century is more than enough.


----------



## Waterlilly

Manatee said:


> No place further north than Tarpon Springs FL



I love Tarpon Springs!  It's like a little Greek fishing town, and the food is wonderful.  My daughters live in Palm Harbor and that is where I would love to go, sadly my husband does not


----------



## Dreamplanter

Bob, hubby and I live in a retirement community in SE PA where we were born and raised.  This is PA Dutch country and it is a beautiful area.  There are lots of retirement communities here and they are very popular because of the proximity to Phila, NYC and DC.  Also the facilities are affordable unlike those near Phila or NYC.
  We also love MD and the Eastern Shore to visit.  That would also be a nice place to retire but I'm not familiar with
the retirement options in that area.


----------



## Manatee

We didn't move because we were already living in a beach town on the gulf coast of Florida.  A few years later we did move to Arizona intending to be closer to our kids.  That part didn't work as planned, but AZ was a great base for exploring the western states by in our camper.  Age snuck up on us and after family discussion we decided to return to Florida, this time to stay.

My #1 requirement for a retirement place: I have to be able to look out the window and see palm trees.
     #2 no stairs.
     #3 somebody else takes care of exterior maintenance and landscaping.


----------



## Lon

My second wife was a Kiwi with dual citizenship and when I retired we spent half of each year in New Zealand which was quite affordable because of the favorable exchange rate.


----------



## Linda

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Before retirement my wife and I had been homeowners (3) since 1970.  Each had their pros & cons.  One was in a rural settings nearest large hospital was 50 miles away no ambulance service. I enjoyed the limited isolation with less stringent laws but the downside was virtually no law enforcement to speak off.  Reported several incidents of vandalism over the 11 years we lived there.  Took 45 min or more to respond.  Two were actually investigated over the phone.  The other two homes were located in a smaller community, < 25,000.  We had most amenities but the hospital was small and everyone was on a first name basis.  Doctors had great bedside manners but reluctantly was mis-diagnosed occasionally.  Adequate hospital was 30 miles away.
> 
> In 2011, 2 years after retirement we decided to downsize and relocate to a more hospitable climate.  We chose the Willamette Valley in Oregon.  Mild temps (summer average is 83 and winters average 33), rain, little snow, no smog, friendly people with liberal attitudes.  Terrible drivers (no idea how to enter an express highway) keep to the 2 lanes.  No one seems to be in a hurry and the new pot laws are a plus for some with your usual nay-sayers warning about the destruction of morals.  Not a drinker-smoker and have dealt with my children's indulgence that they all survived.  50 miles from the beautiful Pacific coast.
> 
> I did look at moving to Las Vegas but since it's like putting an alcoholic in charge of the liquor store (I had a problem with overindulgence in games of chance), I would have been divorced and living alone.  The crime rate was too high with inadequate health care.  Nevada has horrendous Mal-practice insurance rates and according to reports I read it makes an undesirable place to practice medicine.  I also looked into RVing it from Montana (summers) to Arizona (winters) but my wife refused to drive around the country with me at the wheel.  Not that I'm an unsafe driver it was something she put her foot down about.  California was out of the question expensive and crowded. Wyoming has no state tax but I've driven I-80 too many times to want to do another winter trek there.  Colorado has it's weather related driving problems and most of the residents are way out of my 'We're-better-than-you' tolerance range.  Besides I didn't want a black lab issued to me and have to walk him in the snow.  Anything east of those states were off my retirement radar chart.
> 
> Disclaimer:  I mean no insult to anyone living in any of the states mentioned, the comments are just my attempt at humor.


I spent almost half of my life in the Willamette Valley.  Dallas/Salem/Turner.  Love it there.  Still have family there.


----------



## BeachLover1952

We would love Asia, Canada and NZ. But still very much undecided! My husband prefers Asia, specifically Thailand or the Philippines. I would love Thailand and Vietnam too, as my friend lives in Hanoi, but NZ is just irresistible! I need to gather more information about these places to weigh the pros and cons. Hopefully, we'd be able to decide on the 1st quarter of 2016!


----------

